# Video of Foxy barking at the broom



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I hope I have done this right and that it will work!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ha ha great video looks like shes having a great time lol


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

That's extremely cute.  Small things in life please our dogs, eh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

pmsl wow she can sure shift haha.

ohhh but bless hr lil voice lol.


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Golly she can move fast.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Thats great  Makes you wonder why we spent a fortune on dog toys when things like that are obviously much more fun lol


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awww she's so sweet


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Its really sweet watching him playing and having a great fun. 

I feel mean now because I stopped my little lad from doing the same thing I didn't want a habit forming may be I was a bit over the top.  

Sue


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Its really sweet watching him playing and having a great fun.
> 
> I feel mean now because I stopped my little lad from doing the same thing I didn't want a habit forming may be I was a bit over the top.
> 
> Sue


I know what you mean - I' feeling like a big meanie as well now 

Foxy looks like she's really enjoying herself - she is such a sweetie.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi thats a great video, and love foxy cant he move quick, oh and i couldnt stop laughing, beautiful baby and so funny.


----------

